# Golf V Immo Fault (0003)



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have a immo fault, I didn't erase it with vcds. What can I do? Do you have any suggestion?

Thanks for answering.

My car result: (2008 Golf V 1.4 tsi)

Saturday,05,June,2010,19:41:41:14251
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ8P109144 Mileage: 56600km/35169miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03C-906-032-BLG.lbl
Part No SW: 03C 906 032 Q HW: 03C 906 032 C
Component: MED17.5.1 G 2315 
Revision: 96H07--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H23N57Z2
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00191 264 15243

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H14001 
Coding: 0035458
Shop #: WSC 00606 389 97262

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 DD HW: 1K0 907 044 DD
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 130 1213 
Revision: 00130023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000005514647
Coding: E58D0F270004150147140000140000000009FF075C00010C000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 230208 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00028 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 110308 046 0204 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 B HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0006 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640920409441
Coding: 100001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 37 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD1UZSS% 
Coding: 0013111
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BP HW: 1K0 953 549 BP
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 874 G HW: 1K0 920 874 G
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1215 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H23N57Z2
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 00606 389 97262

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 260208F1000290
Coding: E9A07F06000202000002
Shop #: WSC 00611 389 98169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 874 G HW: 1K0 920 874 G
Component: IMMO VDD 1215 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H23N57Z2
Shop #: WSC 00611 389 97259

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
 Mileage: 53755 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:06:56


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 N HW: 1K0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 80900A005103487F6D020F0F60C8CF2A10FC00
Shop #: WSC 00611 389 98169

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 N HW: 1K0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0000436
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 HW: 3C8 035 195 
Component: Radio RCD510 036 0130 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3I4208358
Coding: 0800040104
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

1 Fault Found:
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 56601 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:39:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 1012545

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 1012545

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Either live with it or replace the instrument cluster (which houses the immobilizer).


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Well first erase the DTC then try to recode with same data.

Make sure all data is current in tester for importer #, device #, and wsc #.

This may help reset it.

If not what Seabass says.

Jack


----------



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, I will try your suggestions.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Jack, before suggesting recoding you may want to check if the module actually supports coding - the IMMO does not.  Other that that the code is static (not intermittent) and will most likely not clear, worth a try though but don't be disappointed if it stays.

FWIW, seen similar codes after clusters have been messed with - i.e. mileage "correction".


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Hello Seabass,

I suggested merely as a default tactic because it works for so many modules.
I said nothing of recoding to another coding.
I agree with what you say in regards to tampering.
I don't usually go there, people get all nuts, as if you accused them of it.

I am by far not always correct.
You are correct sir, that's why your the _Wizard Seabass_.

I verified on the bench, I tip my VCDS hat to you. 

On another note the guy here could disassemble the cluster, and at least make sure the module is connected proper to the board maybe a little stabilent 22A.

Interesting how his coding and WSC dont match from 17 to 25 Hmmmm.

Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

vwemporium said:


> On another note the guy here could disassemble the cluster, and at least make sure the module is connected proper to the board maybe a little stabilent 22A.


Which would void the warranty and exclude all other goodwill gestures from the dealer/factory, on a MY 2008 probably not a wise decision.



vwemporium said:


> Interesting how his coding and WSC dont match from 17 to 25 Hmmmm.


Look at what both modules do and you have the answer. Just because they are one module hardware wise doesn't mean they share settings and such. 

P.S. No need to butter me up, but feel free to get rid of the non-funny nickname.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Now I have you Wizard.

The nick name Wizard Seabass fits you 
You can call me Jackass if you like , names don't hurt me.
I always liked Seabass Strange to.
Think back to the BBW again buddy.
Well now how are you gonna get a cluster after the 50K mark under warranty.
They wont even write checks for the full amount for items they are responsible for.
Cough COILS. Cough HARNESS overlay. Carpet I did today etc.
The guy in Ohio with an 06 was at 30K the dealer stuck it right, where the sun don't shine.
He technically was under 4-50 bumper to bumper.

Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

What makes you think VWoA (US) warranty applies here?  The VIN shows it's a non-US model and if you pull additional details for that VIN you come up with PR-B20 which means this car was produced to be sold in Turkey and it was build on 13/Mar/2008. 

I am not up to speed with VW Turkey's warranty details but if it's anything close to what we see in other European countries he may still have a good chance of getting this done either on (extended) Warranty (since the standard 2 years have expired) or at least on goodwill.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

_Mr. Wizard Seabass _I tip my VCDS hat off to you, yet again. 

You have much wisdom in regards to foreign markets.

Really though there are no tamper proofs on the cluster to break it apart and try what I said at least here, I must say.

I must genuflect in your presence next time.
Is there a act of contrition in the book of Seabass?

Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I am not sure how warranty replacements work in the US but for most of Europe the dealers have to store the replaced parts for a couple of month (and send 'em in per request) or send 'em in directly after the replacement. Even though there may not be noticeable seals or other tamper proofs - the guys analyzing the parts are serious about stuff like that and with the slightest evidence of tampering they will reject the warranty claim. This rarely happens immediately but after a couple of month when you already forget about the whole thing you get the invoice for it from your dealer who got charged by VW for the parts. VW clusters are replacement parts which means the original has to be sent in anyways/immediately.

Having said that, I doubt that a person not experienced with this sorta stuff will be able to open the module without the risk of traceable damages. In addition not everybody is an electronics guru and knows what to look at after actually have opened up the hardware. Personally I doubt this is something you can fix via hardware, my guess is that it's a software glitch which caused a checksum problem.

From a logical stand point opening it before trying to get it replaced on warranty/good will does not make sense, so wait for the dealer until they have given a statement on how they want to proceed with this.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Oh where is your sense of adventure_ Mr. Wizward Seabass_?
I agree though. 
That's why you are the Wizard. You are conservative and sure.
Personally I would take a new car apart, then again I'm considered nuts here for the stuff I try.
No one would learn outside the dealer network if they adhered to your strict work ethic.
Keep in mind you work for an aftermarket tool/software company that never would of taken off if there wasn't an enthusiastic approach.
I commend explorers here.

Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The idea of this forum is to provide knowledge and support to our customers, this does include making sure they get the best solution available. Most of our customers do not have a couple of hundred euros at hand to buy a new part unless really necessary, therefor our suggestions may be conservative but also safe.

We are at least partly responsible for what we suggest, since you do not have that problem it is easy enough for you to suggest procedures that would void the warranty. An enthusiastic approach is only one side of the medal, we still have a lot of customers with time and money at hand willing to try new things but the general approach has to be the safe way. Simple as that.

My experience over the last couple of years has been that in most cases there isn't even a need to for over enthusiastic and risky approaches, they are often just a shortcut and the information or problem can be solved in a much more elegant and less risky way - people are just too lazy to find it. There are exceptions, as they are with everything in life - this is IMHO not one of them.

P.S.: I had hoped that this wouldn't become a philosophical discussion but you have proven me wrong. Over and out - everything has been said.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Ah what ever Mr. Wizard Seabass.

Its these philosophical discussions which create major break through's, not just here, everywhere, applying to everything.
Since I'm here in the forum on my own, unpaid. I use it as a form of entertainment while helping people.
Many people here find the forum as way to get a laugh, while maybe learning something.
Then there are the ones looking for the freebies.

There is no doubt you are of superior intellect, maybe not physical breading, this I could not attest to.
Thinking outside the box should always be priority, to sheep like thinking. Otherwise you get stupid social systems where everyone is on a tit.
Or you create a society of technicians in the dealer network who only know what the next sequence is in a GFF script.
Something goes out of order, and the customer is told his car is a parts car because someone forgot a test sequence.
The car doesn't get fixed because the tech is no longer a tech, he is a order follower.
While you may be a technical gooru, you should never say you have enough resources in business/or a job. 
This is where I think your thought process is severely flawed. Then again to each his own.
I certainly don't take short cuts but glitches or new ways of doing something I am open minded to learn, if it is presented.

Your pain in the ass

Jackass


----------

